# Embossed Berkeley Club Soda



## Screwtop (Jun 20, 2019)

This was found in my backyard, where I used to live in Berkeley Springs. I don't know much about it, in terms of company history.




There is a 3 to the left of the logo, a 1 to the right of the logo, and a 1 below the logo.


----------



## JKL (Jun 20, 2019)

I see that mark on bottom of bottles from time to time in Canada.  What company is this?
I would like to know about those numbers too.


----------



## JKL (Jun 20, 2019)

That bottle has a great look.  Nice find.


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 20, 2019)

That would be Owens-Illinois glass company. That particular mark was used from the 30's up until the 60's I believe. Very common mark.


----------



## Raypadua (Jun 20, 2019)

The Mark is from the *Owens-Illinois Glass Company*

a “*Diamond and O (oval)  entwined, with an I in center*” and dates from circa 1929 into the mid and late 1950s. (Latest confirmed date code with this older trademark known on a bottle is 1966).


Typically, the number on the LEFT of the diamond logo is the plant code number, the number on the RIGHT is a year date code, and the number below the logo (if present) indicates the mold number (mold identifying number, “mold cavity number” or serial number).
Examples: plant code #2 stood for the Huntington, WV plant; “3″ was the Fairmont, WV plant(number used up to 1981, later “3” was used by Muskogee, OK); “4” was Clarksburg, WV;  “7″ indicated Alton, IL; “9″, the Streator, IL factory; “12″ was Gas City, IN; “14″ was the Bridgeton, NJ plant, #21 is Portland, OR; #22 is Tracy, CA; #20 is Oakland, CA; #23 is Los Angeles, CA, etc.

This info is from the Glass Bottlemarks Website:  https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/owens-illinois-glass-company-bottle-container-marks/


----------



## Raypadua (Jun 20, 2019)

Screwtop beat me to the punch   I hit enter on my note and there was your post!


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice bottle! Should be a 1931 since there's no dot by the 1 on the right. Otherwise would be a 1941.


----------



## RCO (Jun 26, 2019)

neat bottle , most of those smaller bottlers its pretty hard to find much on the company by now , sometimes there might be local history books which  mention such bottlers but often pretty hard to research 

I don't see the owens Illinois  glass mark much here and when I do its always on American bottles


----------



## sunrunner (Jul 6, 2019)

patent for this style looks like it go's back be for 1931. small bottlers kipped there stuff going until they were bought out.


----------

